# Myrtle platter



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2019)

One of the pieces I got from @Mike1950 on his way through Oklahoma. Lots of curl with some bark and bug activity... pretty nifty piece of wood.

About 14” across and 1.5” tall. Finished with Minwax Antique oil.

Comments and criticism always welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2019)

Very nice, myrtle is weirdly colored wood, you love those crazy pieces. I what see what ya do with thuya.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> ...I what see what ya do with thuya.


Here’s what I’ve done with it so far...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

C&C
Very nice now send it to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Great piece! That wood had all kinds of interesting things going on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmmm, looks more like a saucer to me... Great looking piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

I think I have the other half of that myrtle log from Mike, less the bug holes.

Platter or bowl?

Either way, I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2019)

DKMD said:


> One of the pieces I got from @Mike1950 on his way through Oklahoma. Lots of curl with some bark and bug activity... pretty nifty piece of wood.
> 
> About 14” across and 1.5” tall. Finished with Minwax Antique oil.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! That curl is 3D! Betting good as pics are still doesn’t do justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I think I have the other half of that myrtle log from Mike, less the bug holes.
> 
> Platter or bowl?
> 
> Either way, I like it.


It was 10 foot. Now shorter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 30, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow.......that shop is really organized. Oh, platter is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I think I have the other half of that myrtle log from Mike, less the bug holes.
> 
> Platter or bowl?
> 
> Either way, I like it.


The Doc has a funny way of shopping for wood- Pick something knarly-holes-maybe something you would think of cutting up instead of selling whole.... Okkkk -no so easy for a flatworker...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 31, 2019)

That wood is beautiful,the work is nice to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> The Doc has a funny way of shopping for wood- Pick something knarly-holes-maybe something you would think of cutting up instead of selling whole.... Okkkk -no so easy for a flatworker...


It’s called character...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> It’s called character...


That he is....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks terrific! Myrtle is a nice wood to work with. Can be plain or gorgeous. Yours is on the latter end of the spectrum. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 3, 2019)

Love that Myrtle! Beautiful bowl. I have some in the mail and am looking forward to digging into it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nicely done doc. That looks sweet. I like it because it's different.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 4, 2019)

Very cool doc. I had to double take because I couldn’t tell which was the bottom. Eyes were messing with me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

DKMD said:


> One of the pieces I got from @Mike1950 on his way through Oklahoma. Lots of curl with some bark and bug activity... pretty nifty piece of wood.
> 
> About 14” across and 1.5” tall. Finished with Minwax Antique oil.
> 
> ...


I love everything about this piece...great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

